# What to expect the first day/night



## LunarLanding (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, my names Jazmine and I'm new to the site but I've been researching for months. I will be bringing my hedgie home tomorrow night, everything he needs is all set up for him and I'm extremely excited. I was just curious what I should expect the first day or even week he's home


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to hedgehog central Jazmine! I really hope you stick around, I personally had SO much help here when I first came and still see this community as an amazing place to give and get advice. 
Anyway, the first thing I would expect would be for hedgehog to be shy and act more huffy with you at first. Hedgehogs are very scent oriented and so when they change location/owner everything smells new and strange to them. Be patient and try to put yourself in his position to better understand why/what might be scaring him. 
In order to let them become a little less stressed, I usually will leave them be for two or so days just to let them take in all of the new smells/surroundings. Of course you will want to check on hedgie when you clean cage in morning or during the day and feed at night, and you can also put something with your scent on it like a piece of fleece you slept with in his cage.
Besides that I would make sure that everything is set- your heating set up has the cage at a good temp ( at least 73 degrees), your light set up is working, you have proper bedding and a snuggle sack or house for him to sleep in, etc.
You will want to find out what hedgie is eating so that you can keep him on the same food his current owner/breeder is feeding him for at least the first week with you until you start to slowly transition him to a new diet if you choose to. Most breeders will send home a week worth or more of the food they are feeding the hedgehog currently. If the person you are getting him from does not do this you could see if they would give you a little baggy for $5 or something just so that you know he is getting the same exact thing he or she is feeding.
Lastly I would say just to try to make things as stress-free as possible on new hedgie by keeping him in a quiet place away from other pets or young children that he may find very frightening at first. Even if you don't handle him the first two days to let him settle in, you should still talk to him in a soft voice when you are in the room or cleaning his cage and feeding him so he starts to become accostomed to your voice. Make sure you still check him over well once a day for any oddities, strings caught, etc. 
After a couple of days I would start carrying him in a snuggle sack or blanket and keeping him on your lap when you watch TV, read, etc so he gets used to you, your voice and most importantly your scent.
You can let him out for supervised play time if he is up for it in a quiet and closed off hedgie proof area and stay with him and talk to him. You will also start getting a feel for his personality after the first couple of weeks and both of you will get to know one another well.
I would also be sure you find a vet that will treat hedgies near you before you bring him home JUST incase. It's never good when someone has to look for a vet AFTER an emergency happens and it can waste vital time. Plus it is just nice to know that you have a regular vet and emergency vet lined up just incase so you can rest easy and enjoy having your little one home with you!
Good luck and feel free to share pictures


----------



## LunarLanding (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for answering. Yeah, I have a shirt I'm wearing to bed the last few nights so he has my scent. I've kept the same type of bedding he's had at the breeders. Same mix of food. I just want him to feel safe. I've been readnig conflicting things about whether I need to bond with him the first night, or if I should leave him alone so he can get used to his surroundings.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I started holding/handling both my hedgies the day I got them. In a new world of unfamiliar things I was the only thing that was even remotely familiar. I would hold them when I watch tv/was on the computer/doing hw etc. Sometimes hedgies are a little "extra" grumpy and shy but that is normal. It can take a week or even a few months for them to settle down. I don't necessarily keep things quiet and calm for the hedgies. I go about my day as usual, sometimes it's quiet, sometimes it's not (especially when I get them out in the evening for "play" time lol). I started a routine the day I got my girls so they could go ahead and start getting used to it. Obviously I waited a while before I started taking them places (like a week or so). Although, I don't always stick to my routine lol. Some days I get them out around noon... some days I wait until after 4, it just depends what is going on that day. But I do think you should start handling the day you get hedgie, and not wait a few days. That gives too much time for it to regress and become EXTRA grumpy and you could end up taking 5 steps back in socialization.

Along with a regular vet you might also want to look around for an after hours vet that will treat exotic animals. If something happens on a holiday, weekend, or at night you will want a vet that can see hedgie.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

It sounds like you are well-prepared!
Someone else mentioned there being a lot of conflicting info. I remember reading somewhere to wait a few days way back when I first got into hedgies and that is always what I have done. I'm not sure what everyone else would recommend, but honestly I cannot see letting an animal adjust for a two day period to de-stress causing any issues with bonding. Especially if you would be talking to him, checking in on him, etc.
I would say it also depends on the hedgie I'm sure and what you feel comfortable with. You can also ask the breeder what she recommends as well. 
I always tend to let animals adjust at first but I have had a hedgehog that was rearing to get out and socialize the first night and so I did snuggle with him in a bonding bag. He was not shy at all and never huffed or balled up which I took to mean as he was probably not as scared from the move as my other hedgehogs had been.
I would say that IF you do handle the first couple of days just don't do it for an excessive amount of time. Then after a couple days you can bond all you want 
Most importantly just do what you feel comfortable with


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I agree with JulieAnne- don't leave him alone for a couple days. I'd suggest letting him be more than you normally would at least for the first night- but still interact and hold. This will give him time to get used to his new cage and stuff.


----------



## LunarLanding (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't even think about getting them on a routine, that's an awesome idea. Yeah, I wouldn't want him to regress so I probably will handle him a bit the first couple days. He has all day while I'm at work to sleep and get comfortable.

Yeah, I have my vets all lined up along with a vet fund in case of emergencies


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmm that is a good point with the regressing. They do tend to regress quickly and even after a couple nights of handling I notice a difference. I remember now that it was a breeder who recommended waiting..This was a long time ago though and I'm pretty sure she no longer breeds.
Very good point though, don't listen to me


----------



## LunarLanding (Aug 7, 2013)

Just an update, I brought him home. Obviously he was super nervous, so I put his snuggle sack on the floor with some fleece. And put out some treats, which he ate a bit but you could tell he was so afraid. So after I bonded with him for 10ish minutes, I put him in his new cage and he burrowed in and loved it it seems. I woke up to his toys appearing to be played with, some food gone, and water gone. So he seems to have gotten through the night well  I was so paranoid about the temperature I probably woke up 3 times to check it lol. Thanks for al your help guys!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

One thing my breeder told me when I first brought my small friend home was to immediately get him used to me having fingers near his head (particularly face and ears), and his feet. This didn't happen in the first few days when he was scared and puffed at everything, but I'm glad I was brave enough to make fingers = normal within the first month. It's made dealing with clipping toenails much easier, and I'm more confident he'd let me apply medication if necessary later on.


----------

